# Caravan Club stellplatz?



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

In recent years the Caravan Club has converted many of its grassed fields into gravelled carparks and so, why not capitalise on the all-year-round trade, as most are still only open for a short season? 

Uneconomic and impractical if they are to be staffed, of course, but wouldn't it be great to have them available much like some of the better stellplatz or aires? I.e. No toilets, but hook-ups and water available for a coin-in-slot, waste water disposal. Barrier access could be with a swipe card for which a refundable deposit is paid to a cooperating shop-keeper/filling station/resident nearby.

Pipe-dreams? Yes, I know. Why would the CC bother when they can rip so many off by making no additional creative or imaginative effort?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Pard said:


> In recent years the Caravan Club has converted many of its grassed fields into gravelled carparks and so, why not capitalise on the all-year-round trade, as most are still only open for a short season?
> 
> Uneconomic and impractical if they are to be staffed, of course, but wouldn't it be great to have them available much like some of the better stellplatz or aires? I.e. No toilets, but hook-ups and water available for a coin-in-slot, waste water disposal. Barrier access could be with a swipe card for which a refundable deposit is paid to a cooperating shop-keeper/filling station/resident nearby.
> 
> Pipe-dreams? Yes, I know. Why would the CC bother when they can rip so many off by making no additional creative or imaginative effort?


It makes good business sense to operate such a facility because many motorhomers may only want to stay for one night or two nights, and don't need a full size pitch with all services (and piped music)

If it's going to be a swipe card let it be a membership card, outstanding bill to be settled within 30 days or interest charges incurred.

Not Caravans on Stelplatz areas, No Pre booking, steplatz pitches on a first come first served basis. no reserving pitch if you go off site.

Non Members to pay 50% extra on nightly fee.


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

wasting your time the cc cannot even be bothered to run a fair booking system for it,s members.
vote with your feet thats what i say and did
frank


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As the site would be unattended, it would be considered wild camping and the Caravan Club have repeatedly stated that they will never support wild camping.
That is why they will not support motorhome service points with access just to use them.
Gerry


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Yet again critisism of the CC.Its becomming ridiculous 
Bri


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Yet again critisism of the CC.Its becomming ridiculous
> Bri


So is your slavish devotion. :lol:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

The CC is great for its CLs but it isn't operating for its many motorhome owner members anywhere near as effectively as it could. I don't think officially condoned but unstaffed parking on its sites could be labelled as wild camping. However, I have to agree it's unlikely to happen with a management which has its priorities very firmly elsewhere.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I think there are two main factors here;

1)The CC primarily run a business and not a service - they aren't really interested in offering a benefit or service to members for a modest profit, just generating major profit. 

2)Motorhomes aren't really catered for, as we have the flexibility to up sticks and move easily, take up less space and use them 365. I think the CC see a caravan as a captive market, as they are likely to stay for a longer duration and can be charged accordingly. As they can't see much potential for profit from motorhomes, they don't really cater. Plus they'd have to cater for all year round use...

Well thats what I think anyway...


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: reply*



747 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again critisism of the CC.Its becomming ridiculous
> ...


Yet again a pathetic comment I read the majority of complaints and wonder what is wrong then read comments like that and realise.I dont agree with some things the CC club do but dont think they deserve anything like the critisism they receive.
Bri


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have just had our motorhome habitation service done by a caravan dealer in Cross Hands.

They advertise MH servicing but don't sell them.

There were acres of new caravans for sale, not a single MH.

I asked the owner why, as MHs are a burgeoning market.

Cost of MH stock was one reason he gave.

Also that caravans were a lot less hassle and were flying off the shelves, so to speak.

He told me that a significant proportion of caravans are dumped on sites at the beginning of the season and left there all summer with the owners treating them as "statics".

It seems that "touring" caravans are becoming like "mobile" homes.

That explains the widening difference of ethos between tuggers (who don't) and the MH luggers whose main wish is to go exploring.

If the sites can make a bigger profit by NOT catering for the motorhomers then that is their privilege.

PS As an afterthought - in New Zealand the situation is reversed - most "campsites" are totally geared up for motorhomers doing one or two night stops. The welcome is always friendly and the service superbly organised.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I can understand why Brianamelia might be sick to death of repetitive criticism of the CC. After all, by their own lights, i.e. as a club for mainly static caravanners, especially those who prefer to use site facilities rather than their caravan's - and indeed those motorcaravanners who prefer to stay put on a site - they do a superb job in many respects. The facilities _are_ excellent _if_ you want them all, and most of the wardens are capable and helpful.

What they are not so good at as an organisation is listening to and understanding what touring motorcaravanners want. Hence the recurrent moans on MHF - some of which indicate there is little point in moaning to the CC itself. Make of that what you will.

As the OP I was airing an idea as to how the CC might care a bit more for the motorcaravanner by making their sites available over a longer season as reduced facility parking spaces. I wasn't intending to generate another CC-baiting thread. I don't anticipate it happening overnight, but thought it might attract a bit of support via MHF as an idea. If there's no support from motorcaravanners, there's unlikely to be any from the CC - or the C&CC for that matter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pard said:


> As the OP I was airing an idea as to how the CC might care a bit more for the motorcaravanner by making their sites available over a longer season as reduced facility parking spaces. .


Some time ago I posted the idea that the clubs might use the Late Arrivals areas -many of which are quite large- as aires to operate rather like the Stop Acceuil scheme.

If you are going to pursue your idea further then you might like to look at that thread and- possibly- roll it into your own suggestion when you make it to the Clubs.

G


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

The Caravan Club is essentially for caravaner and runs a bussiness in caravan parks they are really only paying lipservice to Motorhomers.

When are we all going to get together and do something useful about the Aires issue, car parks and general motorhome issues???

I have just joined the motorhome club but am not hopeful...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tulsehillboys said:


> When are we all going to get together and do something useful about the Aires issue, car parks and general motorhome issues???


Write to Graham:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/
and add your local "aires" or stop overs. Write to your local authroity to ask where they are or if you are welcome to stop there. Amazing the number of LA who will say "yes" though it has not occured to them to actually advertise.

or go via the clubs who ask you to send details of suitable CL/CS type sites which they then try and recruit.

Or use the Caravan Club list of suitable overnight stops when you are on a journey in UK ( see website or handbook).

All quite useful.

G


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Write to Graham:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

G[/quote]
Agree one of the most useful and active/activist sites about - I cant help but think no "organisation" is taking motorhomers seriously or is committed to motorhoming for motorhoming's sake.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tulsehillboys said:


> Agree one of the most useful and active/activist sites about - I cant help but think no "organisation" is taking motorhomers seriously or is committed to motorhoming for motorhoming's sake.


But why _should_ they ?

We can stay at CL/CS, club sites, private sites, holiday parks, car parks, pub car parks, holiday sites, night halts, motorway service stations and even aires and, if discreet, lots and lots and lots of other places too.

Why _should_ we need special consideration ? Surely one of the best things about a motorhome is that we _ can _ be independent.

I suspect if you added up all the places we can overnight- and I don't count wildcamping- in the UK then it would come to many more per unit area of the UK than is true in France. Far from all French aires are free and many UK CL/CS/pub sites etc charge less.

It doesn't take a lot of effort to find these places listed on the web.

G


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Pard said:


> I can understand why Brianamelia might be sick to death of repetitive criticism of the CC. After all, by their own lights, i.e. as a club for mainly static caravanners, especially those who prefer to use site facilities rather than their caravan's - and indeed those motorcaravanners who prefer to stay put on a site - they do a superb job in many respects. The facilities _are_ excellent _if_ you want them all, and most of the wardens are capable and helpful.
> 
> What they are not so good at as an organisation is listening to and understanding what touring motorcaravanners want. Hence the recurrent moans on MHF - some of which indicate there is little point in moaning to the CC itself. Make of that what you will.
> 
> As the OP I was airing an idea as to how the CC might care a bit more for the motorcaravanner by making their sites available over a longer season as reduced facility parking spaces. I wasn't intending to generate another CC-baiting thread. I don't anticipate it happening overnight, but thought it might attract a bit of support via MHF as an idea. If there's no support from motorcaravanners, there's unlikely to be any from the CC - or the C&CC for that matter.


Thanks for that Pard but what I dont find neccessary is the final sentence from your OP which was Pipe-dreams? Yes, I know. Why would the CC bother when they can rip so many off by making no additional creative or imaginative effort?That leaves it open to the CC baiting but thats fine everybody has an opinion.
Bri


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

My experience of the CC is that as a motorhome owner I am catered for. They have dump stations, water points, rubbish bins, showers etc. I can't think of anything else that I might need different to a caravan.

I go for an overnighter, or as were doing next week a couple of days then move onto somewhere new. It takes planning but haven't failed yet.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a gradual movement away from tourers. More and more sites are installing log cabins, yurts, teepees etc. The high price of fuel will make this more attractive to the public.

When the caravan boom starts to tail off, make no mistake, both of the big clubs will be looking for revenue and might instigate more motorhome friendly policies but not before.

My only gripe with both big clubs is that they charge a membership fee but appear to have no regard for the members. Any company that refuses to answer emails (even with automated acknowledgements of receipt) does not deserve to be in business.

If I can plan a holiday and find availability with the CC then I may rejoin. My bottom line is: why be a member of something that cannot provide the service you require? At least I can get regular bookings with the C&CC. The yearly membership might be more costly but the site fees are less.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've often thought that the late arrivals areas would make good aires but I can't see it happening soon.

I wonder how well motorhomers are represented in the CC management and have a voice on the various regional and centre committees whereas the C&CC have the Motorcaravanners Section and other special groups.

Do motorhomers attend Centre rallies and holiday sites? There are loads very briefly listed in the new magazine. We have looked at our local centre websites but there is an air ( ) of secrecy of the actual locations and prior bookings (almost invitations?) are needed.

In comparison the C&CC listings of rallies and temporary holiday sites are readily available and we plan our high summer's trips around them as booking is not usually required and we've always been made welcome just turning up.

. . . and as for the ever increasing seasonal pitches often empty but on hard stands?! 

Steve


----------

